# Photography Business Solution -Free Demo



## DataSafe (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi all, 

as a photographer I found that there was a desperate need in my daily business for a database that would store all of my information.

With that in mind, I have spent many months developing such a system. If you would like to download a demo, you can find it here.

http://www.venturedatasafe.com

This product is based completely on your own computer and does not rely on being hosted - in other words there are no monthly fees. Response so far is VERY positive.  

If you do look at it, and it's not for you, I would still appreciate any feedback you would like to give.

Thanks.

Hugh.


----------

